# iPad?



## Kwartel (Jan 28, 2010)

I dunno


----------



## Pliskron (Jan 28, 2010)

The base price is quite good. It looks like it will be a good PMP plus you'd be able to view cbr files and pdf magazines. It's a lot less bulky than a laptop at hot spots. If it were more expensive I'd say no way.


----------



## prowler (Jan 28, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=206014


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 28, 2010)

Meh.

Just another iteration of the iFad.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah im not all that sure. I looks like a big iphone but cant make calls or anything... so its like a big 10 inch ipod touch. I mean dont get me wrong, touchpads are cool but this is a little excessive. and where are you going to keep this thing? just lying around your house? We'll just have to see.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2010)

Nay.
I don't see what the appeal is, it just appears to be a large iPod.
What it's specialty, web browsing?
Well whoop de doo if you can do that without a mouse/touchpad and keyboard, but a netbook won't set you back $500 for base price, and limit you to 16gb.
And the simple fact that it is not a proper OS that allows software installation, but rather just a giant iPod touch, cripples the software support entirely. 

This device however, would have potential as a cheap digital sketching/photoshop pad, if it could do remote desktop connections to Windows or Mac. It would be much cheaper than a Cintiq, but it would also face the problem of no stylus.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 28, 2010)

If it's a "netbook killer" then I don't see the point. Netbooks are a lot cheaper (my dad got his for $200), and that's one of the reasons people buy netbooks anyway compared to regular laptops. Let's face it, unless you're laptop is a clunker, they're just as easy to carry around as most netbooks. It's not the size that matters. I wouldn't paying an extra $300-$400 for a so-called "netbook killer". 

If it's not a netbook killer, I'm still not seeing the point. There's no point for a device in between a smartphone and a laptop. 

Still, do whatever you want, Apple. They've been doing something right to keep going with as much steam as they have.


----------



## NeSchn (Jan 28, 2010)

Looks terrible.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 28, 2010)

I want to shove it up my mangina


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 29, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> 16gb.
> 
> Cintiq,


16gb! WTF then hell no i would not bet getting one of these. thats effing terrible. 

Cintiq. Oh i would do so many terrible things for a Cintiq. Oh my gosh. 

Update, the ipad has no flash cause shockwave is too tight assed to release a version for ipod touch, and ipad.



Oh and @ yuyuyup: why? there is no vibrate function is there?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 29, 2010)

Nay. It sucks.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 29, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> I want to shove it up my mangina





But seriously...no. Piece of crap.


----------



## mrfatso (Jan 29, 2010)

nah, cos of the name and the pricing and also... i have a laptop thank you very much, it functions as my own portable (albeit a tad huge) mp3 player

i can use it to do whatever i want, especially view flash website


----------



## Langin (Jan 29, 2010)

I damn dunno because I want to see it in action! and its a bit pricey...


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

No big deal..
is just a bigger version of ipod with pros and cons


----------



## Tokiopop (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll wait until people start developing for it. There could end up being some fantastic software for it eventually.

But I was hoping for it to run a sort of watered down version of OSX, rather than a slightly beefed up iPhone OS. If it ran OSX, I would propably buy it. 

/me waits for iPhone 4G.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 31, 2010)

No offense to Apple, but it comes off as one of those novelty sized iPhones. Kinda like when you have one of those giant pencils or pens. Now I just need a giant novelty finger to navigate it...

Personally, I'd rather save myself some cash and buy a Netbook. From what I heard, the iPad can't multitask, and that's just where it falls. One of the reasons people use Netbooks is that they're a cheap, portable way of typing documents, as well as using the internet. If I'm writing a research paper and I'm looking up info on the internet, I can just switch back and forth between the internet and my document. With this, if I understand correctly (I may not, correct me if so), I have to open up my browser, find my info, close it, open a document, put the info in, save the document, close it, open up the internet, repeat. A lot.

Seems like a better way to watch movies and maybe as one giant media player, but as a Netbook killer, I wouldn't say so.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jan 31, 2010)

It simply doesn't look like a wise way to spend 600 bucks (I say 600 because with out add ons, chances are it just isn't worth having).

Yeah you get something that can display something like a full page of a role playing game manual in full colour (something that a friend and I are very interested in). But no USB option = WTF why not?

16 gigs is a yeah right and 64 gigs simply isn't good enough.

I would not be considering it for music, yeah in this case you can do muuuuuch better.
No to video content, remember, 64 gigs just ain't good enough.

Might just be possible to play games, but I'm thinking why not just get a Nintendo DS XL if that is what you wanted in the first place eh?

As we speak, I'm thinking nah, if I want a digital book that I can pick up and carry with me, I'd just settle for my lap top, a real computer with a 15 inch screen, and not whine I can't put it in my fucking pocket.

Just making it pointlessly thin, weighing almost nothing, and pretending the Apple name is worth 600 bucks is simply not a selling feature.

Maybe if it had a phone, camera, and could play games we actually WANT to play, it might make this over rated web browser book reader worth 600 bucks.

I likely wouldn't buy it even if I was rich to begin with. I need a shitload more incentive first.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

Honestly, I don't see why people would even begin to like this crap. When we watched the Keynote at my school (technology class!) people were saying that this was about the most awesome thing ever. I just got so mad, to almost scream, "What is the FUCKING difference?! It's just an oversized iPod Touch!!" However, I kept my voice down. This one kid, however, kept on saying that it was like a laptop. Even when I DILIGENTLY explain how it really is an over-sized iPod, he would always say that it is better, somehow. Man, living in a school full of retards with no computing capabilities just makes me want to shoot somebody.

Ranting aside, nay to the piece of shit that iSheep will drool over.

Excuse that, I had said ranting aside. Ah well, I really should vent my anger on something else, like a rock. It's just something about how Apple does things that makes me want to...


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

It's an overpriced giant ipod touch, nothing more.


----------



## blackjack777 (Feb 1, 2010)

No flash support, no multitasking, and it's supposed to give you the whole web browsing experience? How is that anywhere near amazing?

I think it's an interesting example on the power of branding and advertising in todays modern culture.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2010)

can you put it ur pocket? lol when ur like walking down the street and u trip, u might drop the thing and break it.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> can you put it ur pocket? lol when ur like walking down the street and u trip, u might drop the thing and break it.


LOL, as if you can even fit the damn thing in your pocket to begin with...


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got to stuff it down ur shirt!


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 1, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Okay, then...


----------



## Elritha (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't mind the size of the thing. I'd want it at a reasonable size for reading and such. The lack of features is what is really off putting. I wouldn't mind getting something like that if it was more open to develop on, the ability to multi-task, a subsidised cost as we all know Apple will just try and push paid content on this anyway.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahah....haa....
as other users posted, its like a huge ipod touch. it sucks if it doesnt have flash or java...


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

currently digging creative mp3 players but im sure that the touch/phone is awesome but pretty much anything that i would use I can do with my DS


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> currently digging creative mp3 players but im sure that the touch/phone is awesome but pretty much anything that i would use I can do with my DS


And, what does any of that have to do with the iPad?

Don't stray off-topic.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you were not able to understand which considering thsi isnt your first time fucking up, NAY BECAUSE I CANT USE IT







you need a teacher


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. You're hilarious. I need a teacher when you can hardly spell. 

What do music players/phones have to do with the iPad? The iPad may be one humongous iPod Touch but you are talking about your fucking thoughts on certain players. Nobody cares about that in a topic about the iPad. Hooray for irrelevancy.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

The thing is, the iPod touch is exactly the same thing, but smaller, so it fit in your pocket.

Can you fit the iPad in your pocket? No, so since the ipod touch is exactly the same thing, get an ipod touch.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 1, 2010)

Nay!

It's an oversized iPod Touch that lacks so many features it could have and has its closed ecosystem still. Nothing revolutionary here.

Apparently Steve Jobs or w.e. doesn't like flash since its buggy and the world will move onto HTML5. >.> This guy needs his ego to be beaten down anyways.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Nay!
> 
> It's an oversized iPod Touch that lacks so many features it could have and has its closed ecosystem still. Nothing revolutionary here.
> 
> Apparently Steve Jobs or w.e. doesn't like flash since its buggy and the world will move onto HTML5. >.> This guy needs his ego to be beaten down anyways.



Steve Jobs is losing his touch it seems. Next thing you know, that moron will try to make apple go in the console business.


----------



## iFish (Feb 1, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Nay!
> 
> It's an oversized iPod Touch that lacks so many features it could have and has its closed ecosystem still. Nothing revolutionary here.
> 
> *Apparently Steve Jobs is an ass hole since he made on of his workers cry* steve jobs or w.e. doesn't like flash since its buggy and the world will move onto HTML5. >.> This guy needs his ego to be beaten down anyways.



fixed!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ladies, knock it off. The iPad is a media player of sorts. Creative Players are media players of sorts. I see a connection. It's not like he posted "I LIKE APPLES!" or something.

Anyway, I had a conversation with my friend about it. He's like "DUDE I WANT ONE SO BAD!" I go and explain why it's a bad idea, why it's flawed, etc etc, and in the end say "It's an oversized iPod Touch". He goes "Exactly, I want an oversized iPod Touch!" He was joking, but yeah. Cool story bro.

I remember someone said "This would be better if it was a phone". I knew he meant that you would use like Bluetooth or something, but imagine holding this thing up to your ear and talking to it. That'd be funny and I'd actually buy it for that.

Personally, it's "iPod Touch: Old People Edition". It's already called an "iPad" so old people will think that's what they're called when they misunderstand what their grandkids are saying and it's got huge buttons so they can press AND see them! It's genius!


----------



## Ferrariman (Feb 1, 2010)

Spoiler parts of Apple's site doesn't work on the iPad


----------



## DjFIL (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't need an iPod Touch XL.  I'll be happy with my iPhone 3Gs thanks.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2010)

iPad is just a continuation of the money whore that Apple has become.
It runs only iTunes/app store programs.
It runs only iBookstore epubs (who's books cost $4-5 more).
It doesn't run Flash (whilst this doesn't matter as much on a phone, an "Internet viewing device" it's pretty important).
It's a beautiful, huge LCD screen: 
it'll make your eyes bleed if you try and read a book
it'll kill the battery (does anyone honestly believe a 10 hour battery)
you can't run multiple programs
Yep, all that screen for _one program at a time_

To get any verbose use out of the device you'll have to:
buy a proprietary USB converter
buy a proprietary camera
buy a proprietary SD card converter
buy a proprietary dock with a keyboard

I'm saving my money for the Notion Ink Adam, possibly the HP slate, or maybe a Mirasol screened device if one crops up.

_Itaque Omins Progredi_


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

For a price range of 499$ to 899$ (depending on the ipad model), I'd rather spend the money on a real laptop.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> For a price range of 499$ to 899$ (depending on the ipad model), I'd rather spend the money on a real laptop.


ur right


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 1, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if that's the case, think of it as a portable bullet vest, only problem, it only covers one side and it is still too expensive.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Feb 1, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The iPad is meant to be a very luxurious paperweight


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 1, 2010)

And for 899$, I could have a really decent laptop, but why spend 900$ on a laptop, when I could save about 3 times that money and get an alienware laptop.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Man18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAH you dont know jack shit about the Ipad leave the topic and let everyone what you voted for so they can remove it from the ballot 






Go back to school or at least as your mommy to hire you a tutor.


----------



## zeromac (Feb 1, 2010)

If it runs the exact same firmware and looks exactly the same with a size difference than its just a bigger version!

Offtopic: Do you guys know about the iphone mini? i saw a girl at school today with one


----------



## Gore (Feb 1, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> If it runs the exact same firmware and looks exactly the same with a size difference than its just a bigger version!
> 
> Offtopic: Do you guys know about the iphone mini? i saw a girl at school today with one


iPhone mini is a fake. It isn't made by Apple.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I just googled iPhone mini and apparently it is a Chinese clone?


----------



## Cermage (Feb 1, 2010)

no multi-tasking makes me a sad boy. no flash support is a given. this is apple we are talking about. 

i can see it turning out alright, i like typing on the ipod touch/iphone and my main problem with it is that the screen its too small. Being able to play 720 h264 is nice, something i've found the intel atom's struggling to play on some netbooks. 

hopefully its community turns out something like the iphone/ipod touch jail breaking community. some of the things you could do with that could end up being extremely nice.


----------



## Man18 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think he means the touch


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> And for 899$, I could have a really decent laptop, but why spend 900$ on a laptop, when I could save about 3 times that money and get an alienware laptop.



Not only a fulling functioning laptop, but a _sexy_ fully functioning laptop.


----------



## tj_cool (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't know what to think about it until I've actually tried one ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 1, 2010)

Man18 said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hurr Durr. You're stupid. The iPad defined by Apple is a tablet PC, isn't it? All of us refer to it as a big iPod Touch. What does you "digging creative mp3 players" have to do with the iPad. 

I doubt anyone cares about your music player preference in a conversation about the iPad. I find it hilarious that you're telling me that I need a tutor or to go back to school when you fail to provide a proper argument.


----------



## Law (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentisfree/20...want-why-idunno


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Feb 1, 2010)

As we can all tell by the votes, the iPad was not at all revolutionary. Nor was it a good idea. "OMG, GIANT iPod Touch for only FOUR-HUNDRED BUCKS?!! I IZ GETTING THAT!!!!!1!"

Gimme a break, Apple.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 1, 2010)

Enough with the HURR DURR YOU STOOPIT bullshit ok?

Anyway, I'm considering an iPad since I get so much out of my iPhone in the life-organizing area.

It'd be great having a bigger screen, being able to prop it up to see my recipes while cooking, actually being able to read a book on it without eye-strain, working in OmniFocus and other of my important apps at the kitchen table, that sort of thing. Being able to watch my tv shows on it while i wash dishes will be a plus too. So yeah, I'll basically be treating it as a really big and much snappier iPod Touch, but that's fine if you want that.. in fact I think it'll be damn handy. Yeah I wish it cost less, but I wish everything cost less. Bottom line, it'll fill a niche for me. I won't know for sure until I'm able to mess around with it for a while at an Apple store, but so far, it's looking pretty probable that I'll get one.


----------



## Blue Zoidberg (Feb 1, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> ...actually being able to read a book on it without eye-strain...



You're going to stare at an LCD screen for hours at at time and _not_ get eye strain? I want whatever drugs you're on!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 1, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LCD screens rarely cause eye strain, at least for me...it's usually CRT displays that cause the problems.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 1, 2010)

Blue Zoidberg said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm referring to the size. There is a big difference between the size of an iPhone's screen and the iPad's screen. It would be really nice to be able to read a book for hours, like you mention, but I don't have that kind of time. What time I would have to read, staring at an lcd screen would not be so bad. It's wide enough that it would have the flow of a book, while big enough to not have to strain my eyes looking at a small font.

..and you most certainly do not want the drugs I'm on.


----------



## cracker (Feb 1, 2010)

My two cents...

Unless Apple learns from the short-comings of the iPod Touch I don't think it has a chance of selling to Apple fans and/or rich kids that won't care about the expense and will just put it in a closet after a day.

Single tasking on iPods is a pain in the ass and even with the very unofficial backgrounding program that allows you to keep more Apps open (than those that Apple thinks you should be allowed to) it is very far behind on usability even compared to something like a Pocket PC 2002.

It may do ok with avid readers who want a backlit color display considering the price isn't all that crazy compared to the ebook readers currently available for not much less that are e-ink and have nothing else to offer but I doubt there will be many sales from this alone.

If Apple would open up the system to devs and users then it would definitely do good but with how anal they are at controlling everything I doubt that would happen.

Also from what the announcement eluded to it will take input from fingers so unless they change how the touch abilities work from the Pod then using it as a sketchpad/drawing tablet won't work because it ignores input of styluses, etc.


----------



## Deadmon (Feb 2, 2010)

Damn, 99th vote.

Nay, and Steve Jobs must have had balls of steel to present it.


----------



## asdf (Feb 2, 2010)

Neigh. I have an iPod Touch, I don't need a bigger one. If I want a notebook, I'll buy one for half the price.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol, I am so saving 500$ about five times, which is 2500$. Then I am so buying an alienware.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 2, 2010)

It's just a huge iPod Touch.  And it can't even be compared to the DSi XL, because unlike Apple, Nintendo's just throwing the DSi XL as a bigger DSi.  Nothing more, nothing less, quite literally.  Apple, on the other hand, seems to think that people won't notice that...this is nothing more then an iPod.  No one is going to carry around something like this, not even the techies.  Heck, even Apple fanboys probably won't...


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

There aint any more room between the netbook and smartphone. I already have a nice netbook, so if anything i'll only get an iPod touch.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 2, 2010)

"Eat your heart out, Apple. I made my own iPad."

Comes in handy when I'm on my iPeriod.


----------



## BoxShot (Feb 2, 2010)

I laughed tiny. Though seriously that kind of was the first thing in my mind when I heard it was called an iPad.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 2, 2010)

if the iPad were any gayer, it'd be Elton John!  Hah.


----------



## asdf (Feb 2, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> "Eat your heart out, Apple. I made my own iPad."
> 
> Comes in handy when I'm on my iPeriod.








I lold


----------



## pcmanrules (Feb 2, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> "Eat your heart out, Apple. I made my own iPad."
> 
> Comes in handy when I'm on my iPeriod.


Great one!


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 2, 2010)

This reminds me of something I saw on Mad TV a few years ago.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Feb 2, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> "Eat your heart out, Apple. I made my own iPad."
> 
> Comes in handy when I'm on my iPeriod.



I shall worship you for the next hour for that picture.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2010)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Feb 2, 2010)

very amusing how even the apple disciples make fun of the ipad, poor apple .. not really .. you get what you offer .. crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



personally i find the idea of the tablet pc's very interesting, and i wouldn't go that far to say that there is no place for a device between mobile phones and notebooks, i welcome it and i would consider to get such a thing. it is handier as notebooks are, but offers a bigger more comfortable screen for online useage and other organisatoric tools, but not for gaming. for the ipad, i don't have the slightest idea how good the 'normal' tablet pc's are and how much better apple could make their new trademark, but though it is yet already named as big iphone i can rather cotton up to the ipad than to the iphone because it seems more attractive to me.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Feb 2, 2010)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> "Eat your heart out, Apple. I made my own iPad."
> 
> Comes in handy when I'm on my iPeriod.



Lol, good one.


----------



## Defiance (Feb 3, 2010)

I could probably find a netbook on Newegg for $150 that is better than this..  Oh wait, I forgot touchscreens make gadgets 100x cooler.



			
				juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> if the iPad were any gayer, it'd be Elton John!  Hah.



Hahaha, nice..


----------



## mrfatso (Feb 3, 2010)

I knew it, it was only a matter of time before that ipad joke will be made


----------



## cracker (Feb 3, 2010)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> I knew it, it was only a matter of time before that ipad joke will be made



Apple started the iPad joke!


----------



## Bloodgod (Feb 3, 2010)

G1  NEW apple products are usually meh. I'll wait for G2 or G3 w/ iSight


----------



## alidsl (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks nice but nah


----------

